# moi Manifeistyo...........gazz for committee



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ah now see testing testing....123 123 (mic's working) good evening members of the TTOC and my prey for the future TTF bunch.
i have decided to put myself forward as a candidate for the following committee posts.

chairperson: cos i like sitting down after a hard days work with a glass of red and a spliff, err i mean a ciggie.

deputy charperson: as sometimes i like a different chair  (change is as good as a rest and all of that old tosh.

club secretary: only because on a wednesday i like to dress up and be known as gloria.....fake boobs and a wig!!! i look good i tell ya.

members secretary: only on wednesdays again (see above) :roll:

club treasury: hey i love money, making and spending it.

so within my manifeistio i promise that every evenTT we book will have a bbq and no more crappy vans that flog overpriced half cold grub that takes 20 minutes to chew as the bread is either stale or the meat is soooooo over cooked you could wrap them around ya rims and race on the bloody stuff.

the mag, well yes now then.....i want semi naked women on at least every other page!!!! Hollie in a mini skirt mmmmmm Vaiva and those bloody long legs in tight fitting shorts (adjusts trousers) oh sorry about that :roll: i also want the rest of the pages filled up with sponsors and on the last page..........all of your lovely cars, with hollie or vaiva oh and chantelle draped over the bonnets semi naked!!! (i still have visions of chantelle in that picture) on the front cover will be kprincess in an endless stream of threads after threads after threads. oh yeah and i am going to double the cost of it to you all as i know you have money so cough up 8)

subscriptions will be done on the following basis:

Gold membership: you get everything for one year that will include 3 mags one cup TT stickers including one of my face for the tax disk. (should fool anpr for all of you speeders. £120 per annum

Silver membership: 2 mags an egg cup TT stickers and a six year old copy of racing weekly. £75 per annum

Bronze membership: 1 mag no cup 1 sticker and an old beano. £40 per annum

i have a holiday booked to jamaica next jan so if you could vote for me and hurry up and renew it would be most helpfull.

Meetings: i will hold a monthly meeting with myself on my sinclair zx81 and play tennis that will take three hours to type in and bore me after 10 seconds so i hit the bottle and generally abuse members that ask me any awkward questions.

AGM all future agm's will be held down south so people can understand what anyone says.....unlike the brums yam yam or the norvern monkeys tripe munching crap. the event will be held in a lap dancing club and entrance will be £99 and you get a lemonade while waiting for me to finish what i am doing :-*

Minutes: i might get some done if i can remember what i talked to myself about, or if nissed then i shall just do as normal and type a load of borrocks on here to appease you all.

THATS IT............who's up for me taking over as ruler of the TTOC?

diclaimer: i decided not to also go for reps secretary as Mark has threatened to have me commited under the mental health act.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

lol you get my vote :grin:

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Adam-tt said:


> lol you get my vote :grin:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


100% vote so far Adam looking good m8


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll vote for you as well but I'll need you to stand for another couple of positions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> I'll vote for you as well but I'll need you to stand for another couple of positions
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


looking good as i must be off ignore now?...........ok what ones?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I'll vote for you as well but I'll need you to stand for another couple of positions
> ...


Scapegoat :lol: ......well someone has to be blamed for EVERYTHING!

Hev x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hev, oh please put that tongue away...........im a committee owner in waiting hun lol.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Quite funny in places Gaz 


(for a change) :wink:


Plus I could read it quite easily :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Quite funny in places Gaz
> 
> 
> (for a change) :wink:
> ...


TWATTTTTTTT ok i will ban your threads.......... and also give ya burger to steve v6rul on sat.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Your manifesto certainly seems to have gone down, so far, much better than mine did!

:lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> Your manifesto certainly seems to have gone down, so far, much better than mine did!
> 
> :lol:


well now peter, is it because i am a bit of a joker wheras you are a genuine guy that wants to make an impression and a difference bud. stick in there ok....i have faith in you!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You have my vote on this ground Gazzer



> within my manifeistio i promise that every evenTT we book will have a bbq and no more crappy vans that flog overpriced half cold grub that takes 20 minutes to chew as the bread is either stale or the meat is soooooo over cooked you could wrap them around ya rims and race on the bloody stuff.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the sound of the barbecue. Do you have much experience in large scale out-door catering for the public? If you're serious about running something like that then send me a PM and I'll sort the paperwork and HACCP food safety plan out for you. As I'm sure you can imagine it's not as simple as just throwing something on the grill....

You have my 51 votes for all positions you are standing for. It would be hilarious if everyone voted just for you and you ended up being the whole committee.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

wja96 said:


> I like the sound of the barbecue. Do you have much experience in large scale out-door catering for the public? If you're serious about running something like that then send me a PM and I'll sort the paperwork and HACCP food safety plan out for you. _As I'm sure you can imagine it's not as simple as just throwing something on the grill...._
> .


This is no slight on the poster but how I long for the days when it was just that simple :wink:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

jamman said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the sound of the barbecue. Do you have much experience in large scale out-door catering for the public? If you're serious about running something like that then send me a PM and I'll sort the paperwork and HACCP food safety plan out for you. _As I'm sure you can imagine it's not as simple as just throwing something on the grill...._
> ...


Sometimes, me too. If you're working in a multi-species meat factory these days the supermarkets are demanding that you do a DNA test on the equipment before you start preparing the next kind of meat so they can guarantee there is no bacon/pork in a beef or chicken sandwich. And they're so worried about horsemeat scandal #2 that we're testing to 0.05% residue levels whereas the FSA allows 1% residue.

Part of me is happy to sign off on better food security but part of me thinks this is all a bit OTT.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wouldn't say i have cooked for large outdoors events probably 40 in one go at my 40th birthday bash at my place. that was all steaks & pork loins mainly, did go down a treat though and the champers flowed till about 5am.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Best manifesto since Screaming Lord Such! With policies like that it's a clear winner. I found a picture of him and thought it might look like you after a day at the forgery:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Very good :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> Best manifesto since Screaming Lord Such! With policies like that it's a clear winner. I found a picture of him and thought it might look like you after a day at the forgery:


Head all shaved once again m8, so much powder coating last few weeks the powder actually starts the melting process in my hair so I grade 1 it every month to free it up lol. Today Barry and I had a 5 metre slot to cut in what felt like granit concrete!! All done and railing plinths installed but both of us could hardly load the kit back onto the pickup tbh.....beers tonight though with James RR bunch


----------

